# Goku Vs. Kratos (Read OP)



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 28, 2011)

Who would win a pure physical brawl between Goku and Kratos?

No weapons ore Ki blasts are allowed, as are any of kratos's artifacts, and neither is Speed Blitzing on Goku's side.

This is just raw, physical hand to hand combat.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 28, 2011)

In terms of strength Kratos is way above DB.

3:34

Link removed


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 28, 2011)

I thought so. I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 28, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> In terms of strength Kratos is way above DB.



I thought that's only with his artifacts.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 28, 2011)

Isn't Goku an extremely skilled martial artist? If so, he stomps.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 28, 2011)

He's no where near as physically strong enough to really do much to him, though.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 28, 2011)

Kratos dies. Goku is more skilled in HtH combat and one town level punch will end Kratos, he hasn't shown any durability on that that level if I recall.

Hell, if you don't accept the town level thing he's still multi-block, which is too much for Kratos.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 28, 2011)

I believe Kratos could survive, if almost being crushed by Kronos would attest to that.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 28, 2011)

Goku stomps

Kratos couldn't keep up with percy jackson in cqc let alone fucking dbz characters.


----------



## hammer (Oct 28, 2011)

kratos uses his triangle square circle combo


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 28, 2011)

hammer said:


> kratos uses his triangle square circle combo



:ho :ho :ho :ho


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 28, 2011)

Goku is alot faster and more skilled then Kratos.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 28, 2011)

Can I ask why so much kratos wank was going on at the start of this thread? Only the lack of shit storm is keeping this from being the worst thread on here in the last three weeks or so.


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 28, 2011)

What, may I ask, is stopping Kratos from getting pummeled to death?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 28, 2011)

Someone mentioned before that Kratos helped Atlas(or whatever the name of the titan) carry the planet

Is his true?


----------



## hammer (Oct 28, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> What, may I ask, is stopping Kratos from getting pummeled to death?





hammer said:


> kratos uses his triangle square circle combo





Lina Inverse said:


> Someone mentioned before that Kratos helped Atlas(or whatever the name of the titan) carry the planet
> 
> Is his true?



I heard it happened in the 2nd game he might have used an artifact never played it


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 28, 2011)

hammer said:


> I heard it happened in the 2nd game he might have used an *artifact* never played it



Likely this, having never heard about it before on here I'd assume it wasn't his own strength.


----------



## hammer (Oct 28, 2011)

diddnt kratos become a god or was that changed


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 28, 2011)

hammer said:


> diddnt kratos become a god or was that changed



It was taken away from him in the second game.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Oct 28, 2011)

Kratos is definitely stronger then Goku but hes still going to be speed blitzed and get his annihilated over all over again.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 28, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> *Kratos is definitely stronger then Goku* but hes still going to be speed blitzed and get his annihilated over all over again.



Since when?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 28, 2011)

Here's why Goku wins no contest.

He may have equalized speed and restricted ki, but Goku can still fly and Kratos can't. 

His punches also don't have to connect to do damage, as there is so much force in them. He could just spam punch him from the air and it'll take down ol' Kratos.


----------



## Plague (Oct 28, 2011)

Goku should win. I mean, he trained in 100 times gravity remember?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 28, 2011)

Am I missing something? 
Can Kratos even harm Goku with his bare hands? Forget hurting him. What's stopping Goku from punching through Kratos' chest and ripping out his heart?


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 29, 2011)

Goku has planet level durability and is massively hypersonic. Kratos can only hold on for so long.


----------



## Cypher0120 (Oct 29, 2011)

Kratos doesn't even reach sound in terms of movement speed. He gets blitzed regardless of any wanked claims of hypersonic reactions that don't actually have any quantifiable feats to back it up.


----------



## conorgenov (Oct 29, 2011)

being completely honest I would say I am a God Of War fanboy. now that being said Goku completely destroys Kratos in pretty much every way (except manliness.) now percy jackson is a different story, kratos would rape percy jackson. DBZ characters however are on a totally different level.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 29, 2011)

Luffy might be a better match up. Goku rips Kratos in half.


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2011)

Cypher0120 said:


> Kratos doesn't even reach sound in terms of movement speed. He gets blitzed regardless of any wanked claims of hypersonic reactions that don't actually have any quantifiable feats to back it up.



he doged zeus's lightning hes not slow


----------



## Gone (Oct 29, 2011)

What crack are the people claiming Kratos is stronger than Goku smoking? Gokus punches have staggered people who could take plenet leveling attacks. And Goku is also faster, and his durability is way better. Goku rips Kratos apart before he can even blink.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 29, 2011)

DBZ characters' durability against energy attacks/explosions is different from their durability against physical attacks.


----------



## Gone (Oct 29, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> DBZ characters' durability against energy attacks/explosions is different from their durability against physical attacks.



Not really, they pretty much just stand there and let weaker fighters punches and kicks glance of their face the same way as energy attacks.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 29, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Not really, they pretty much just stand there and let weaker fighters punches and kicks glance of their face the same way as energy attacks.


no because they can tank planetary ki attacks but get hurt from far weaker punches and kicks, they sure dont have planetary punches and kicks


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 29, 2011)

Exactly, this kind of shit was shot down years ago. Their physical strength is nowhere near their energy output.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 29, 2011)

Goku would just keep punting Kratos through islands.


----------



## Gone (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok fair enough. But even if Kratos is stronger than Goku (which I dont think he is) Goku is still fast enough to tear of Kratos head before he can do anything about it.

EDIT: Nevermind OP said no speed blitzing. Still Goku is stronger and is skilled at hand to hand.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 29, 2011)

Wasn't arguing about Kratos. Although the OP does say no speedblitzing.


----------



## Gone (Oct 29, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Wasn't arguing about Kratos. Although the OP does say no speedblitzing.



Yea I forgot about that for a sec


----------



## Matta Clatta (Oct 29, 2011)

Give me some pure strength feats for Goku if you want to claim hes stronger then Kratos.


----------



## I3igAl (Oct 29, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Give me some pure strength feats for Goku if you want to claim hes stronger then Kratos.



Not really needed here, since we know how much destruction Goku's punches do. 
I would still go with Kratos from what I heard about his herculean strength feats. Unless something is thrown out as inconsistent. Haven't played GoW however so I have no clue whatKratos truly is capable of.


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 29, 2011)

His supposed Herculean feats are only with artifacts IIRC. You want some Goku striking strength?







Scans we all know and love. See also: 

Extremely casual, from a much weaker Goku than end of series version.

Now show me Kratos doing this much without artifacts outside of game mechanics.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Oct 29, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> His supposed Herculean feats are only with artifacts IIRC. You want some Goku striking strength?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First of all Kratos doesn't use artifacts to amp his strength I don't know how you came to that conclusion when hes supposed to be demigod just like Hercules. He uses those artifacts to perform magic 
As for the calc on Goku's kick that's nice but it still seems like BS to me since I know a much stronger Goku was struggling to move with 160 tons of weight on him outside of his super saiyan form much later in the manga.

Either its an lolDBZ inconsistency or Toriyama really doesn't think Goku is as strong as your trying to play him up as.


----------



## Gone (Oct 29, 2011)

Scans plz

Also 



Matta Clatta said:


> First of all Kratos doesn't use artifacts to amp his strength I don't know how you came to that conclusion when hes supposed to be demigod just like Hercules. He uses those artifacts to perform magic
> As for the calc on Goku's kick that's nice but it still seems like BS to me since I know a much stronger Goku was struggling to move with 160 tons of weight on him *outside of his super saiyan form *much later in the manga.
> 
> Either its an lolDBZ inconsistency or Toriyama really doesn't think Goku is as strong as your trying to play him up as.


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 29, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> First of all Kratos doesn't use artifacts to amp his strength I don't know how you came to that conclusion when hes supposed to be demigod just like Hercules.



Ok, I want feats. I don't want to hear arguments that he's supposed to be a demigod,they say nothing.



Matta Clatta said:


> As for the calc on Goku's kick that's nice but it still seems like BS to me since I know a much stronger Goku was struggling to move with 160 tons of weight on him outside of his super saiyan form much later in the manga.



Not this again.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Oct 29, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Scans plz
> 
> Also


Here you go
here
here
here
here
here
I'm not disputing the fact that Goku's strength goes up when he transforms(I'm not sure if he'd be able to do that in this fight anyway) its just that Nevermind is making a claim that base goku was this strong during a much earlier arc and trying to linearly go up from that when the manga disagrees entirely with that notion.



Nevermind said:


> Ok, I want feats. I don't want to hear arguments that he's supposed to be a demigod,they say nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Not this again.



I can post feats but if you want to claim their game mechanics then theres no point.
As for me bringing up Goku's actual strength I'm not the one making a claim that base Goku's strength goes up linearly along with his power level, that's you.
Its not my fault that the manga doesn't support your argument.


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 29, 2011)

How about the fact that it's a massive outlier and from a gag scene?

I'm still waiting on Kratos' feats.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Oct 29, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> How about the fact that it's a massive outlier and from a gag scene?
> 
> I'm still waiting on Kratos' feats.




Explain to me why you think its a gag scene exactly. It shows Goku training and then later turning into a super saiyan so that he can move with that weight.

Wheres the comedy in that scene exactly?


----------



## killfox (Oct 29, 2011)

Not taking any sides but im just posting what i think are Kratos most impressive strength feats. 

0:03-0:42 resists being squished between Atlas' fingers. (Keep watching the video to get the fuul impact of how Huge Atlas is)

6:50-7:10 stops a hit from Atlas (A pretty damn hard hit)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxHk3esxis8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 29, 2011)

here
here
here


this happend in the end of the 23rd budokai.Goku vs a giant Piccolo jr


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 29, 2011)

Lifting/moving/pulling is different from striking force. Know your shit. 



(In regards to MattaClata)


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 29, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Give me some pure strength feats for Goku if you want to claim hes stronger then Kratos.



Destroyed two small islands when he kicked Freeza.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 29, 2011)

And even so the not being able to lift 160 ton feat, I believe it's an outlier.


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 29, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Explain to me why you think its a gag scene exactly. It shows Goku training and then later turning into a super saiyan so that he can move with that weight.
> 
> Wheres the comedy in that scene exactly?



It was a game of one upsmanship/bragging match between North and South Kai. Read the chapter.

And it's also an outlier.



Geralt of Rivia said:


> Lifting/moving/pulling is different from striking force. Know your shit.
> 
> 
> 
> (In regards to MattaClata)



Also, this.

In regards to killfox, thanks for presenting the feat, though those scenes look like game mechanics with the exception of actually stopping the hand, which admittedly is impressive.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 29, 2011)

BTW, people in DB can't really tank planet level attacks without regen. The only one who did that was Freeza, and that can be considered an outlier due to a)was completley out of ki at the time, and cut in half b) other planet level attacks have been able to do alot of damage when hit, case in point, when Cell took the Final Flash.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 29, 2011)

Goku punting Frieza through two islands overrules the low end weight lifting scene.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 29, 2011)

He also destroyed a building as a kid.


----------



## killfox (Oct 29, 2011)

Majinvergil said:


> here
> here
> here
> 
> ...


Cronos is several magnitudes bigger than Piccolo in that scan, so Kratos feat is more impressive.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Oct 29, 2011)

Kratos has better lifting strength, Goku's punches have more force behind them. Numerically, it'd be like this:

Kratos: lifting-10 (planet), striking-3 (about cityblock level)
Goku: lifting-4 striking-8 (about multi-mountain level)

Both of them are highly skilled, Kratos trained spartan armies and knows various strikes, grapples, and greek fighting styles with decades of experience. It's actually kind of close.



> other planet level attacks have been able to do alot of damage when hit, case in point, when Cell took the Final Flash.



Because their energy attacks are planet+ after the Frieza arc and not just planet level.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 29, 2011)

But you don't know by how much. And Cell still woulda died if it wasn't for his regen.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Oct 29, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> But you don't know by how much. And Cell still woulda died if it wasn't for his regen.



I never claimed to know by how much, all we know is that it's greater than planet level and that doesn't make Frieza's feat an outlier.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 29, 2011)

It does when it was made clear that if you were out of ki your durability decreases by alot. Maybe not outlier, but more plot demandant. And the fact is that no one outside from Freeza has survived a planet buster without regen.


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 29, 2011)

Frieza never survived a planet buster. He survived being on the surface of an exploding planet- the energy impact of which is far, far, less than a direct concentrated planet buster.

And why is this even being discussed in this thread?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 29, 2011)

Because someone made a claim that Goku has planet level durability, and even if it were just energy attacks it's still not true.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 29, 2011)

killfox said:


> Cronos is several magnitudes bigger than Piccolo in that scan, so Kratos feat is more impressive.


And I agree,I played GOW.I'm just showing feats of goku's strength


----------



## Cooler (Oct 30, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> BTW, people in DB can't really tank planet level attacks without regen. The only one who did that was Freeza, and that can be considered an outlier due to a)was completley out of ki at the time, and cut in half b) other planet level attacks have been able to do alot of damage when hit, case in point, when Cell took the Final Flash.



Ofcourse they can tank _some_ planet level attacks without regeneration. Not all planet busters are equal, Vegeta's final flash wouldn't scratch a top tier even from the same arc...and Freeza couldn't dent anyone with his best shot once you enter the Android Arc.


----------



## Glorioesrain (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello, goku has not the consistent durability feat's to protect him from cratos's punche's for long, Kid buu mangled Goku into screeming out in pain by slamming him into the ground and wall's of a small cave while in SS3 so planet level defence is out... base form goku damn sure isnt going to cut it here since cratos can take qite abit him self. Only way goku win's is either by speed or some strength feat to lend his punches overwheliming legitimacy. Btw, Crillin threw a simple slow moving rock at goku that made SS1 goku howl in pain lol


----------



## Cygnus45 (Oct 30, 2011)

Did you seriously just say SSJ3 Goku has wall-level durability and referenced a gag feat from the anime?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 30, 2011)

DBZ top tiers DO have planet level durability. They dont have multi-planet durability. 

Final Flash is a planet buster, obviously. Do you think Buu saga top tiers can tank that? Of course they could. With absolutely no problem. They, however, couldn't survive in space after the planet explodes.

Buu is a different, unique creature that is shown to be susceptible to lower level attacks, and by that I mean his body can be 'damaged' in the sense that it won't hold together, he however is not phased. It's just how the guy was made I suppose. 

And talking about the Buu Planet Buster that actually destroyed Earth? That was many, many times over planet busting capability, it was stated.


----------



## Glorioesrain (Oct 30, 2011)

Well then if we conslude that Goku has planet level resistance to "physical" attack's, Goku cannot lose in this scenario.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 30, 2011)

I kinda just realized my post (ki related) is a little pointless in this kind of debate, I was just answering the people who thought DBZ characters didn't have planet level durability period. 

I have no idea what their physical durability is and I don't know how people can say it is so much lower than their ki considering I don't remember a physical character being taken out by a quantifiable physical attack ever.


----------



## Glorioesrain (Oct 30, 2011)

Hmm let's begin with a premise, what in your oppinion is the most devastating physical attack Goku has survived?


----------



## Toriko (Oct 30, 2011)

Town level punches from Kid Buu


----------



## Glorioesrain (Oct 30, 2011)

Hmm, in that scenario, were those punches definately town busting? Or were the punches generalized as "all" being town busting punches? Did Kid Buu punch him and destroy a town in the result? Im trying to measure this power.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Oct 30, 2011)

Given that Kid Boo is literally hundreds of times stronger than Frieza saga Goku who could topple mountains with a kick, yeah, they'd be town-busting at the bare minimum.

If you're talking about what effect the punches had on the environment, well, usually they don't attack the environment. That would be a waste of energy since they're goal is to destroy the opponent. There are multiple examples of a villain missing a punch and cracking the ground/smashing through a cave, etc.



> I have no idea what their physical durability is and I don't know how people can say it is so much lower than their ki considering I don't remember a physical character being taken out by a quantifiable physical attack ever.



I don't get how someone can have an energy durability higher than their physical one given that an energy attack will hurt more and do more damage on the cellular level than a physical attack of equal power.

Oh, and Gohan killed several Cell Jr.'s by punching them in half.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 31, 2011)

Goku rips him in half and drinks his bodily fluids, gg.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 31, 2011)

wtf are you guys smoking? Goku murderstomps.


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 31, 2011)

Cygnus45 said:


> I don't get how someone can have an energy durability higher than their physical one given that an energy attack will hurt more and do more damage on the cellular level than a physical attack of equal power.



It's weird but that's just how it is in the manga.

No one's really given any evidence as to how Kratos wins except for resisting being crushed by Cronos. How strong was he? Never mention the fact that Goku is probably well...hundreds of times faster than Kratos or more.


----------



## I3igAl (Oct 31, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> It's weird but that's just how it is in the manga.
> 
> No one's really given any evidence as to how Kratos wins except for resisting being crushed by Cronos. How strong was he? Never mention the fact that Goku is probably well...*hundreds of times faster than Kratos or more.*



Speed equal here. Shure without it Goku mauls him into oblivion...


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 31, 2011)

Oops, I forgot. 

Anyway, how strong was Cronos and are there any other good feats for Kratos? Otherwise based on what's been presented it's a win for Goku.


----------



## Cooler (Oct 31, 2011)

Ki attacks and explosions cause physical damage when they detonate, at the very least that much is evident. Goku's physical durability and striking force are massive. Even at the 23rd Budokai Goku was unmoved standing in the epicenter of a shockwave which leveled an island and caused tsunami's. Their physical strength is vastly underrated especially considering Freeza's durability and the fact that Android saga foes could down him in a single blow.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 31, 2011)

SS2 Gohan was strong enough to punch Perfect Cell and make him throw up Android 18 after he absorbed her. Which means his punch was essentially strong enough to reverse what ever happened to Cell on a molecular  level.


----------



## Cooler (Oct 31, 2011)

That's unquantifiable though, I'd say a better feat is Gohan decapitating the Cell Jr's casually...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 31, 2011)

Their strength is'nt vastly underrated just because we don't claim them to have planetary strength, which they lack in feats(Unless you believe SSJ Goku's punches somehow surpass Namek's explosions or Trunks who cut Frieza in half can cut a continent in half with his sword let alone a moon or planet)The Frieza feat is itself on thin water because he was beaten, drained to near 0 ki and cut in half, him coming back could be argued as plot due to Toriyama deciding to go past Frieza saga, not the first time in fiction a character survived something they should'nt. 

Underrating would be using Goku in Buu saga struggling to lift 400 tons or so, that's low end. Their feats prove they hit in millions of tons which is good. Anyone who can fodderise Frieza or Cell Jrs with mere punches or kicks hits insanely hard to do that to such powerful characters. If a character has a feat of say moving a continent, do not be shocked if we argue they are stronger than Dragonball characters physically in strength based on feats.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 31, 2011)

Cooler said:


> That's unquantifiable though, I'd say a better feat is Gohan decapitating the Cell Jr's casually...



Well when you punch someone so hard it restructures them on a molecular level, its safe to say you punched them pretty god dam. hard


----------



## Cooler (Oct 31, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Their strength is'nt vastly underrated just because we don't claim them to have planetary strength, which they lack in feats(Unless you believe SSJ Goku's punches somehow surpass Namek's explosions or Trunks who cut Frieza in half can cut a continent in half with his sword let alone a moon or planet)The Frieza feat is itself on thin water because he was beaten, drained to near 0 ki and cut in half, him coming back could be argued as plot due to Toriyama deciding to go past Frieza saga, not the first time in fiction a character survived something they should'nt.



Why can't SSJ Goku's punches exceed the _portion_ of Namek's explosion Freeza survived? Freeza's feat is hardly an outlier considering he was quite willing to fight Goku until the planet blew up in his face anyway. Even with regards to Goku the point was always that he'd have no air in space as opposed to being fearful of the explosion.



> Underrating would be using Goku in Buu saga struggling to lift 400 tons or so, that's low end. Their feats prove they hit in millions of tons which is good. Anyone who can fodderise Frieza or Cell Jrs with mere punches or kicks hits insanely hard to do that to such powerful characters. If a character has a feat of say moving a continent, do not be shocked if we argue they are stronger than Dragonball characters physically in strength based on feats.



It was 40 tons and it's a completely inconsistant feat, in base Goku was throwing 2 tonn weights around at likely massively hypersonic speeds which requires far more strength then whats required to lift 10 tonns.

The fact is there's no real good reason to seperate their ki and physical feats so much, ki attacks deal physical damage. I'm hardly shocked I just think striking force wise limiting DB characters to millions of tonns is nerfing.


----------



## Glorioesrain (Nov 1, 2011)

Well, for every feat of goku's strength, there are contradiction's in his durability to realy quantify him being powerful enough to do some of what he does. Will he punch streight through cratos? The conclusion to this question will conclude this debate.


----------



## Gone (Nov 1, 2011)

Is this still going? Also I kinda think the only reason the DBZ cast dosnt have planet destroying punches is because their fists are not long or large enough to do damage to a planet. Their strength scales up with their speed and ki.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 1, 2011)

Glorioesrain said:


> Well, for every feat of goku's strength, there are contradiction's in his durability to realy quantify him being powerful enough to do some of what he does. Will he punch streight through cratos? The conclusion to this question will conclude this debate.



No there aren't.

And yes he will, since absolutely zero evidence has been provided for Kratos winning this.



Ryjacork said:


> Is this still going? Also I kinda think the only reason the DBZ cast dosnt have planet destroying punches is because their fists are not long or large enough to do damage to a planet. Their strength scales up with their speed and ki.



Or how about they just lack the feats?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 1, 2011)

The video with Cronus putting his hand down on Kratos to crush him and Kratos pushing it back up is beyond anything Goku would be able to do physically when you consider how big he actually is and how much a 1/10 of his arm weighs. 

Theres also the instance of Poseidon knocking a titan off of Mount Olympus and Kratos overpowering him in combat.
Mark 3:40
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsbtgyRObXo&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
Mark 2:50 and 4:25
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug-FMNpISaU&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


Besides that Kratos stopped a charging Leviathan(these are the things capable of overpowering low tier titans and tossing them off the mountain this is also in the video I posted).


----------



## Glorioesrain (Nov 1, 2011)

Can goku match these feat's?


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 1, 2011)

Still don't see anything of substance and nothing that Goku wouldn't be able to do and then some.


----------



## Cooler (Nov 1, 2011)

Goku could match all those feats even in the early parts of Z...


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 1, 2011)

Is goku allowed to fly and teleport here?If so,Kratos isn't even touching him.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm voting Matta Clatta off the tribe for NLF


----------



## kaileena (Nov 1, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> The video with Cronus putting his hand down on Kratos to crush him and Kratos pushing it back up is beyond anything Goku would be able to do physically when you consider how big he actually is and how much a 1/10 of his arm weighs.
> 
> Theres also the instance of Poseidon knocking a titan off of Mount Olympus and Kratos overpowering him in combat.
> Mark 3:40
> ...



This says everything. Goku may be strong, but I don't think that without Ki blasts (like Genkidama, which is the only thing that could eventually beat Kratos) he can overcome Kratos with only his fists. I believe that if Kratos can keep up with Titans and Gods more than 10 times bigger and stronger than him, then Goku wouldn't be a big deal. Especially if Goku isn't SSJ mode.

Goku may beat Kratos if he has his Ki blasts and SSJ mode. But if not, there's NO WAY he can beat him in only a HtH fight, no way IMO.


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 1, 2011)

Can Kratos body with stand 500X Earths gravity? Unless theres proof of that he dies badly.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 1, 2011)

DBZ physical attacks may not be huge on AoE but that doesn't mean they lack power. Sure, even their strongest physical strikes aren't as strong as some of their weaker Ki attacks, but the fact that they can damage each other with them at all should go a long ways to showing their striking force isn't weak.
and separating Energy and physical durability into two categories seems like a violation of Occam's razor
And as for this fight, Goku punches his head off.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 1, 2011)

Goku punches him


----------



## kaileena (Nov 1, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> Can Kratos body with stand 500X Earths gravity? Unless theres proof of that he dies badly.



The punch of a Titan does equal a waaaay greater gravity than Earth's. I'm sure that if Kratos had to deal with Goku's training, he'd make it easier than Goku did. And I didn't say that Goku couldn't punch AT ALL, I said that Kratos would be able to keep up with him and eventually manage to beat him. I also didn't say that Kratos would have zero difficulty in winning, because I believe that Goku is strong enough to give him problems. But in the end, IMO, Kratos wins, with high difficulty, but wins.


----------



## Glorioesrain (Nov 1, 2011)

Well since this discussion doesnt limit Goku to his base form, It's safe to conclude that he would win given the his transformation's. As for the base form comparison between Goku and Kratos... has Goku in base form ever done anything to the extent in strength as kratos preventing titan attack's? If so please present example's.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 1, 2011)

kaileena said:


> The punch of a Titan does equal a waaaay greater gravity than Earth's. I'm sure that if Kratos had to deal with Goku's training, he'd make it easier than Goku did. And I didn't say that Goku couldn't punch AT ALL, I said that Kratos would be able to keep up with him and eventually manage to beat him. I also didn't say that Kratos would have zero difficulty in winning, because I believe that Goku is strong enough to give him problems. But in the end, IMO, Kratos wins, with high difficulty, but wins.



What you don't seem to understand is that Goku has likely town level punches, and Kratos' durability is no where near that.

He dies from 1 punch.

Not to mention that the OP never restricted flight.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 1, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> What you don't seem to understand is that Goku has likely town level punches, and Kratos' durability is no where near that.
> 
> He dies from 1 punch.
> 
> Not to mention that the OP never restricted flight.


Town level? thats understating it a bit. Look what even Zarbon could do easily.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 1, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Not to mention that the OP never restricted flight.


nor Kaioken

nor SSJ transformations

not that he needs them here, mind you, but those physical stat boosts make this even more lopsided


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 1, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Goku punches him



Welcome back.

Add one more to the side of quality.

And pretty much this.



Glorioesrain said:


> Well since this discussion doesnt limit Goku to his base form, It's safe to conclude that he would win given the his transformation's. As for the base form comparison between Goku and Kratos... has Goku in base form ever done anything to the extent in strength as kratos preventing titan attack's? If so please present example's.



I posted the Namek kick along with ChaosTheory123's calc of the feat on page four, I believe.

And we still have no idea how strong these titans and gods are. All I see are people arguing "but guyz, Kratos is stronger than _titans_ and _gods_, as if those words meant something.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 1, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> And we still have no idea how strong these titans and gods are. All I see are people arguing "but guyz, Kratos is stronger than _titans_ and _gods_, as if those words meant something.



best I can remember for potential striking power is Ares' throw [YOUTUBE]r6wJUOCJrCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 1, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> best I can remember for potential striking power is Ares' throw [YOUTUBE]r6wJUOCJrCo[/YOUTUBE]



Finally we see something pretty good. But can you scale Kratos from Ares? And do we know how far away Ares was?

Also I'm not so sure throwing power translates to striking power but I'm not the best in that particular areas. I'm suddenly tempted to bring up Tao...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 1, 2011)

Hmm, is that guy's voice the same as Rexxar from TFT? Interesting.


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 1, 2011)

kaileena said:


> The punch of a Titan does equal a waaaay greater gravity than Earth's. I'm sure that if Kratos had to deal with Goku's training, he'd make it easier than Goku did. And I didn't say that Goku couldn't punch AT ALL, I said that Kratos would be able to keep up with him and eventually manage to beat him. I also didn't say that Kratos would have zero difficulty in winning, because I believe that Goku is strong enough to give him problems. But in the end, IMO, Kratos wins, with high difficulty, but wins.



500 is also waaaaaay greater gravity than Earth. Unless you can post proof that a Titans punch is equal to training in 500X Earths gravity than Kratos dies a bloody death.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 1, 2011)

To be honest, I do think Kratos is stronger than Goku based off holding Atlas' fingers back and he punked Cronos who was carrying Pandora's temple on his back (That fucker is huge in GoW)

But he lacks the durability and that is why he loses. Mind you if he gets hold of Goku (which will be annoying because of flight) Goku would probably get torn limb from limb.


----------



## Glorioesrain (Nov 4, 2011)

Well then Goku win's on merit of his strength contrast to Kratos's durability. Excuse my redundant statement Nevermind.


----------



## Cooler (Nov 4, 2011)

Kratos isn't harming Goku not when Goku has durability far surpassing Freeza's a guy who survivied likely gigatons of force in a weakened state when Namek exploded.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 4, 2011)

Cooler said:


> Kratos isn't harming Goku not when Goku has durability far surpassing Freeza's a guy who survivied likely gigatons of force in a weakened state when Namek exploded.



They never survived that much force against punches though.

This didn't have to be bumped.


----------



## Cooler (Nov 4, 2011)

Punch or explosion doesn't matter both deliver damage through concussive force etc...this distinction between the two is non sensical. Hell you can't even call it durability against ki because it wasn't a ki attack, Freeza's physical durability is high enough that he can survive a planet exploding in his face.


----------



## Gone (Nov 4, 2011)

^ this

The shockwave of an exploding planet is basicly the sane as physical force, and a lot more than any Kratos has been shown to deal with.


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey guys I can tank a blast from a gamma ray burst, but if Prime Mike Tyson punched me I would be dead.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Mar 31, 2012)

...Why did you necro this?


----------



## Distracted (Mar 31, 2012)

Cause he's a dupe.  That's why.  Locking the thread.


----------

